# tpn+



## chilled84 (20 Oct 2009)

tpn+

Its quotes on the writeups thats its god for aquariums wich have more plants in comparison to fish. Adverse algau could grow else.

Do you recomend me useing so in my tank with my stock via size ov tank and planting amount.

3ft by 1ft by 1ft

heavy plated by at least 50 percent. 

2 medium clown loach
3 rosy tetra
8 neon tetra
2 pengiun tetra
2 female dwarth gourami
3 male dwarth gourami
1, 3 inch bristlenose plec

Advice? Thanks Chilled.


----------



## bugs (20 Oct 2009)

Hi Chilled. You said planted 50% but you've not expressed your fish stocks as a percentage of the recommended stocking level for your tank. Rather than post a list of fish and your tank size, why not look up the max length that they will grow to and also the current length and then total both. Then nip over to PFK's site and work out the maximum recommended stocking level for your size tank, then come back and express your stocking levels as a percentage of the recommended level both now and at max length. That will put us in a better position to consider your question.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Oct 2009)

ok my fish stock seems fine for the size tank i have them in now. I can stock more if i liked but that is taken up by plants. the plants and fish stock are being changed into a bigger tank soon too. all my fish arr fully grown now apart from plec and clown loaches.

They recomended withing this tank 28"/71cm medium sized fish. im not near that in total.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> They recomended withing this tank 28"/71cm medium sized fish. im not near that in total.


Even if your fish are 1" long each, you have a total of 21".   And most of them will grow much larger than that, if they're not already...  

I would start off dosing the regular Tropica Plant Nutrition according to the instructions - 5ml per 50 litres per week, and go from there.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Oct 2009)

reguler?? not plus? I will be changeing the tank soom to a bigger one george. so that will lighten the load.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2009)

Regular to start with, unless you have good CO2 and lots of light.  The fish, food and waste will provide plenty of NP.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Oct 2009)

thats what i was hopeing to dig out of people on here, thats what i was thinking, Thanks george. Im not going to bother with ferts, gona stick with my easycarbo. I dont yet have proper co2, Just co2 optimat and easy carbo at mo.  

thanks for clearing that up. was advised tpn+ by others on here, glad i put it on holt and did more research.


----------



## bugs (21 Oct 2009)

I too was advised that TPN+ would be fine for my low-tech, although I had not included details of my stocking levels. I find myself wondering whether there would be any noticable negative effects of dosing TPN+ versus TPN (i.e. a belt and braces approach to dosing where it is fine even if it's not necessary)?


----------



## jimbo (21 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> thats what i was hopeing to dig out of people on here, thats what i was thinking, Thanks george. Im not going to bother with ferts, gona stick with my easycarbo. I dont yet have proper co2, Just co2 optimat and easy carbo at mo.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up. was advised tpn+ by others on here, glad i put it on holt and did more research.



I had the same issue myself of wondering which version would be best for my as yet to setup low tek. I looked at my water report & my water has 35ppm of nitrate out of the tap so i decided against buying the + version in the end. 

The non + version of tropica still has one macro in it potassium so with the nitrates in my tapwater plus with the added fish waste I think it should do the job.


----------



## John Starkey (21 Oct 2009)

Hi guys,
this my own opinion I think tpn+ is good if you have plenty of plants,by that I mean a jungle,  
I have been using it for 18mths with no algae issues at all,but as most of you know my tank is an absolute jungle 
regards john.


----------



## thefubar (22 Oct 2009)

I dose TPN+ in my Rio 180, @ 17.5ml per week.

I also add 5.4ml Easy Carbo and 2.5ml Profito. I'm by no means heavily planted. Am i adding too much fert? I don't see unwanted algae growth, but that may be because of my Oto/Shrimp clean up crew.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Oct 2009)

Im surprised you have anything alive doseing that much easycarbo each day with all that fert aswell. gggggggggs


----------



## Jack middleton (22 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Im surprised you have anything alive doseing that much easycarbo each day with all that fert aswell. gggggggggs


huh?  :? 

I dose 5ml of each to my rio 125 and my plants and fish are doing fine.


----------



## thefubar (22 Oct 2009)

http://www.easylife.nl/english/index.html?id=43

I'm sure my dosing is fine. Especially as some members around here recommended the dosage  

I've re-read about my ferts here and on TFF and i'm happy with what i am dosing. When my stock is cleared i think i'll head down the EI route.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Im surprised you have anything alive doseing that much easycarbo each day with all that fert aswell. gggggggggs


For a Juwel Rio 180 the recommended dose for a hight light and high CO2 tank I would say about 10ml or each per day!
Best to get your figures straight and do a lot of reading before you start confusing people with your answers.


----------



## chilled84 (23 Oct 2009)

i wasnt trying to be confuseing, I was trying to exspress my shock in writeing about just how much people use of easycarbo and ferts as im inexsperienced with useing them and the sound of that much ferts and easycarbo scares me.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> i wasnt trying to be confuseing, I was trying to exspress my shock in writeing about just how much people use of easycarbo and ferts as im inexsperienced with useing them and the sound of that much ferts and easycarbo scares me.


Being inexperienced about using something is no reason to say people are doing something wrong. If you don't know just do some research and find out, if you answer like that then people might think they are actually doing something wrong, and other people that read the post also.
If someone does not use pressurized CO2 then they will need to dose higher levels of EasyCarbo, dosing high levels should be taken more into account when there are inverts in the tank, over dosing pressurized CO2 is way more dangerous than EasyCarbo has many of us have found out the hard way.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Im surprised you have anything alive doseing that much easycarbo each day with all that fert aswell. gggggggggs



By making a statement like this and wording it the way you have, you give the impression that you know enough to be able to come to the conclusion that what they are doing is wrong. When quite apparently you dont.


You really need to stop and think about your posts before submitting them.

Sam


----------



## thefubar (23 Oct 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was London Dragon who recommended my EC dose when my plants were suffering a few months back. so i knew the numbers would be 100% bonafide!

TBH it was more the Profito and TPN+ dosing i was unsure about. But having done some intensive research on EI Fert dosing (thanks to clive for all the good info) there really isn't the ability to OD with ferts.

Shrimps are thriving and snails are laying eggs, fish look happy (now the ich has gone  :silent: ). So i can only assume dosing and feeding regime is suitable for my tank.

I did get a bit of a panic, especially because i thought when i put even more plants in, i would be able to increase the EC again as required.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2009)

thefubar said:
			
		

> I did get a bit of a panic, especially because i thought when i put even more plants in, i would be able to increase the EC again as required.


If what you are dosing is doing great work at the moment just stick to it, when you add more plants just take a closer look now and again and if you start noticing deficiencies or algae just up the dosage a little, wait a week or two and then up again if necessary. I was dosing 10 times the recommended EI dosage in my tank at one stage and I didn't kill any of the fish, just upset some of the plants and the algae started due to me not being able to provide enough CO2 to the tank for that kind of dosage.
Each tank is different though and what works for one person doesn't mean it will work for the other, we just have to set a rough estimate to start with and then its up to the person to monitor it and increase or decrease as necessary.


----------



## thefubar (25 Oct 2009)

If there was a "Thanks" button on UKaps i would have just pressed it.


----------

